# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  > [SOLVED] doorlooptijd berekenen

## Annaberlet

Hallo, ik probeer een doorlooptijd te berekenen van het aantal dagen dat een dossier in behandeling is. Echter krijg ik dit niet voor elkaar! Heeft iemand een slimme formule die het aantal dagen berekend tussen het openen en het sluiten van een dossier?
alvast dank!

----------


## HSV

Hallo,

Code staat in Thisworkbook.
Bestand even opslaan op pc.
Daarna sluiten en heropenen.
De data komt in tabblad 3.

----------


## Annaberlet

super, dank!

----------

